# usb speakers not recognized?



## fvs (May 20, 2018)

My external usb speakers wont play, My internal speakers play well but are a bit tiny.
The power from the usb connection lights the speaker.


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 20, 2018)

Hi.
How much devices do you have? How many connections?


----------



## fvs (May 20, 2018)

Π 5C15 said:


> Hi.
> How much devices do you have? How many connections?


2 USB ports I for the mouse. It's the problem of selecting USB audio in my sound menu.


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 20, 2018)

Alright...look, in FreeBSD, you can (or you must) specify which connection you will use for example, for the audio.
Here's something that probably help you: type this in a terminal and post the output.

```
dmesg | grep pcm
```


----------



## fvs (May 20, 2018)

Π 5C15 said:


> Alright...look, in FreeBSD, you can (or you must) specify which connection you will use for example, for the audio.
> Here's something that probably help you: type this in a terminal and post the output.
> 
> ```
> ...




```
dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Realtek ALC889A (Internal Analog 3.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Analog)> at nid 21 and 26 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 and 31 on hdaa0
pcm3: <USB audio> on uaudio0
 dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Realtek ALC889A (Internal Analog 3.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Analog)> at nid 21 and 26 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 and 31 on hdaa0
pcm3: <USB audio> on uaudio0
 dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Realtek ALC889A (Internal Analog 3.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Analog)> at nid 21 and 26 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 and 31 on hdaa0
pcm3: <USB audio> on uaudio0
```


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 20, 2018)

1) Connect your usb speakers.
2) Type this 
	
	



```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=3
```
3) Type 
	
	



```
mixer vol 50
```
4) Play some audio
5) Tell what happened


----------



## fvs (May 20, 2018)

Π 5C15 said:


> 1) Connect your usb speakers.
> 2) Type this
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks it's working. That was a nice job.


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 20, 2018)

6) Mark me as better answer. Nah, forget it. I don't need it. I'm glad to be helpful here.
7) Enjoy
Now you must define which output will be the default everytime that you start the system, because this is a temporal solution. When you restart you PC, you will need to type both commands again. To prevent this, do:

```
ee /etc/sysctl.conf
```
 and in the end of the file, you must put this line: 
	
	



```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=3
```
 if you want that your OS set that output by default.


----------



## fvs (May 21, 2018)

Π 5C15 said:


> 6) Mark me as better answer. Nah, forget it. I don't need it. I'm glad to be helpful here.
> 7) Enjoy
> Now you must define which output will be the default everytime that you start the system, because this is a temporal solution. When you restart you PC, you will need to type both commands again. To prevent this, do:
> 
> ...


After setting `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=3` it*'*s not working at all?


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 23, 2018)

fvs said:


> after setting sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=3 its not working at all?


Yes, but temporally. When you shutdown your PC, it backs to the start.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2018)

Make sure to add it to /etc/sysctl.conf to make the setting 'permanent'.


----------

